# Red P. Clarkii and young odd coloured male mating



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This guy who's are reddish blue is nearing 3 months old.
Today I decided to try and see if he'll mate with the large female I have ( his mother ) she took him him right away.

Here he is in the grow out tank





Them mating #1




#2


----------

